
Is Working Full-time Bad for our Brains? - brahmwg
http://www.bbc.com/capital/story/20160714-is-full-time-work-bad-for-our-brains?ocid=fbfut
======
jrs235
Dupe. Discussion going on here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12114681](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12114681)

